

Is there much difference between a web startup and a new web company today? - aurora72

I've been following countless articles and discussions on the Hacker News where the term "startup" is being portraited mainly as a new company developed around on web and not as the one which promotes and sells the latest high-tech products using the web.<p>These days I plan to form a company which will sell the latest technology products such as the IP cameras from the web. I plan to build its web infrastructure by myself, which will be based on MAPP stack (Mac OS X, Apache, PHP, PostgreSQL) on a Macmini.<p>So I bet on the idea that IP cameras will sell a lot and it will be the core activity of my company. But, I also think that such an infrastructure (MAPP on a Macmini) is what allows me to launch this idea without having too many financial risks.<p>And now comes the conceptual uncertainity: Is this kind of a company a web startup, a traditional (web) company or an hybrid of both?
======
michael_dorfman
IMHO, the key differentiator of "a startup" vs "a traditional company" is the
exit strategy, not the technology involved.

~~~
aurora72
Thank you for the comment.

By the "exit strategy", you mean creating the startup with a short list of
acquirers in mind, I guess.

I can re-phrase my view on the difference so:

"A startup is designed to multiply its appeal to acquirers and be then sold
whereas traditional company is formed solely to reap the opportunities in the
market using an efficient system"

